
HN Show: Tested model with early MVP, great results so far - inuigo
http://www.inuigo.com
======
inuigo
A service that shows homes to interested clients, paid for by the agents. MVP
works by outsourcing showings to highly rated ride-share drivers who are also
licensed agents. Worked in trail runs in So Cal. Would love any feedback.
Thank you.

~~~
pedalpete
It's almost like you're turning ride-share drivers into agents. How many ride-
share drivers are also licensed agents, and do they need to be?

Doesn't RedFin do this with locals operating the open-houses?

It's a nice idea, I love the idea that anybody is going to disrupt the Real
Estate market.

Not sure if you realized, but the video on your page is set to private, and it
has a non-nonsensical title.

~~~
inuigo
Hi! Thanks for the heads up on the vid. Rideshare real estate - that is
exactly the idea. Many are licensed, 75k agents in LA county alone and not
many are doing much all day as the top 20% of agents close 80% of the
transactions. It would be harder to find 5 star review uber/lyft drivers than
agents to be honest. Yes, must be licensed as homes are on lock boxes only
agents may access. Please check back in a few weeks or so, really working on
MVP atm and will push working model out into market soon. Thanks for the
feedback.

